# SRAM Red won't fit together - CRAP!



## jk1737 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just bought a the red group and the left crank arm won't even fit on the spindle. It's 5mm away from sliding on. I called SRAM and the lady told me it was supposed to be that tight. I'd have to lay my frame down and beat it with a sledge hammer to get it on. I asked her how I'd ever get it off if I beat it on there and she said it was self removing once it was installed. She's an idiot! Maybe she was the janitor and didn't know what the f*#k she was talking about. This is crazy and very frustrating. I'm sure the gear is good but they won't fix this problem I have with their crank not fitting, so I think I know where to tell them it will fit. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, seriously, take it to a shop. You spent that much on Sram Red, you can spend a little on labor to have a professional do it. I'm not even going to explain how to install it, you just take it to your nearest LBS. I bet if you read the directions you could have figured it out, but since you didn't even get that far, please dont perform any home work on your bike unless you want to break your expensive Red parts.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I'm with david on this. You sound dangerous with an allen wrench and not enough know-how.


----------



## jk1737 (Aug 26, 2008)

I called Sram and asked them before I did anything. The problem was the Sram tech was an butt hole and uncooperative. Probably because their equipment sucks


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

TROLL. take it to an lbs if you don't know how to do it. Yes the cranks are self-extracting.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

My cranks went right on with no problem. Just got them today. Ride tomarrow.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

But I bet the butthole janitor could build your bike :thumbsup:
How does someone who still uses words like that afford red? I can only afford rival!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

I built my Tarmac last night with red. The cranks went on without a hitch.

Assuming the OP isn't just trolling, I'll respond as helpfully as I can.

The non drive-side crank arm does not engage by hand. I'm thinking this is what is confusing you. It very gently & precariously balances on the BB spindle and won't be pushed in due early engagement of the spindle threads on the BB. 
So what you do is gently put the crank arm on the spindle, insert your wrench, and start turning the crank bolt to engage the arm on the spindle. Be sure not to cross thread.

Honestly, it's a piece of cake.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

jk1737 said:


> I called Sram and asked them before I did anything. The problem was the Sram tech was an butt hole and uncooperative. Probably because their equipment sucks



You clearly don't know what your doing. take it to a pro.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

I still vote for taking it to a shop, or hopefully he already has. Even just mentioning the idea of laying his frame on the ground and hammering the crank arm on is frightening, especially when talking about red group and probably and expensive frame.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

my red cranks went on without any problems. Actually even easier than the rival and force cranks I've installed. Take it to a shop.


----------



## Toowoombabikedude (Jul 7, 2008)

If the Cranks wont tighten its because you BB ( Bottom Bracket) is too narrow. Which is weird but a spacer between the frame and the Cup should fix that. Best advise would be to take it to the LBS for them to evaluate.


----------

